# nftables issues -Error: Could not process rule: No such file

## Jara0

So i recently started having an odd issues with nftables for groups in { }. I understand these to be sets, may be incorrect. These were used throughout the script I used for firewall. Been working on it for 2 days on and off.  This always worked before without net-firewall/ipset. Same version of nftables that it worked with before I believe.

Things tried 

-installed net-firewall/ipset -modules

-tried copying a stock cent kernel config and using that. 

-added all ip_set modules in kernel and rebooted.

I cannot seem to find any reference this this specific error.

(not sure why code tag isnt working)

```

user1 /tmp # nft add table ip filter

user1 /tmp # nft add chain ip filter incoming { type filter hook input priority 0 \; policy accept \; }

user1 /tmp #         nft add rule filter incoming ct state established,related accept;

user1 /tmp #         nft add rule filter incoming ip daddr { 192.168.244.1, 192.168.22.0/24 } accept

Error: Could not process rule: Operation not supported

add rule filter incoming ip daddr { 192.168.244.1, 192.168.22.0/24 } accept

                                  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Error: Could not process rule: No such file or directory

add rule filter incoming ip daddr { 192.168.244.1, 192.168.22.0/24 } accept

                                  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Error: Could not process rule: No such file or directory

add rule filter incoming ip daddr { 192.168.244.1, 192.168.22.0/24 } accept

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

```

[Moderator note: unchecked Disable BBCode in this post so that OP's code tags would work as intended. -Hu]

----------

